# 13 vs15'4 gheenoe



## noeettica

They are both great 

I think a 15'4" paddles better and tracks better and when used with a very light motor allows easier portage in shallow rivers you can lift the rear easier ...


The 13 is a blast It's "Flingable" feels very fast and light when balanced correctly ...


----------



## tom_in_orl

> They are both great
> 
> I think a 15'4" paddles better  and tracks better and when  used with a very light motor allows easier portage in shallow rivers  you can lift the rear easier ...
> 
> 
> The 13 is a blast It's "Flingable"  feels very fast and light  when balanced correctly ...


OMG, that is just silly. [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]



The 13' can be loaded into the bed of a pickup truck fairly easily. No need for a trailer. 

The 15'4 has a little more capacity and 10 HP rating vs the 13's 5 HP rating. Custom Gheenoe sells a tricked out 15'4 called the NMZ. You can have raised decks, over sized center box, false floor and several other options. 

My personal opinion is that the 13' highsider feels like a small boat. The 15'4 is a longer sleeker craft. Canoe like in its proportions but much more stable than a canoe and capable of running well with a 10 - 15 HP motor.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> They are both great
> 
> I think a 15'4" paddles better  and tracks better


I agree



> The 13' can be loaded into the bed of a pickup truck fairly easily. No need for a trailer.


and more nimble in tight places



> 15'4 has a little more capacity and 10 HP rating vs the 13's 5 HP rating. Custom Gheenoe sells a tricked out 15'4 called the NMZ. You can have raised decks, over sized center box, false floor and several other options.


CG also makes a 13 NMZ with "no hp rating" and the same options as the 15.4.




> The 15'4 is a longer sleeker craft. Canoe like in its proportions but much more stable than a canoe and capable of running well with a 10 - 15 HP motor.


IMHO, the 13 is more stable

But remember, if your not confused yet, your just not trying. ;D


----------



## tguasjr

I have to agree with Ron on this one. The 13 is more stable due to having a wider transom. I personally prefer the 13 over the 15'4 any day. I wish I still had my 13, what a fun little boat!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

I think I can add a small bit to the question with a little disclaimer thrown in. I have only used a 13' lowsider (could have been a hisider) that belonged to my fathers neighbor on South Lake in Titusville.

It seemed to me to be the exact same boat with 2' cut off the back end. It worked fine with me and my 12 year old son. Not enough room for another adult though. 

An advantage of the 15'4" is that it can be registered as a motorized canoe. I have done this so I know it is possible. The renewal and registration is ½ the cost of the 13'er.

The reason is "if the transom is less than 45% of the widest beam measurement it can be registered as a motorized canoe".

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL

Franks is always full of great info, and that one will save you some $$ if your county is strapped for cash and raised your registration costs 110% like ours did recently. 

Another tidbit of info is that the front seat in the 13' boat is farther back from the bow than it is in the 15' hull. This leaves a ton more leg room for the front passenger when fishing or hunting. 

I also would agree with Tico in that the 13 is my fave little hull. 

-T


----------



## hennavin

thanks guys! great info...I guess knowing what I will use it for would help? primarily 1-2 person craft for inshore fishing and joy riding with my 8 y/o son or 14 y/o nephew. would a 13 have enough space???? also, would u ever put 3 people in anytype of gheenoe, ie a 15 with an adult, teen and 8 y/o? thanks for comments.

Steve


----------



## hennavin

stupid question,
I see the term hi sider and low sider all the time....Whats the difference( it can't be that easy can it?) Also does the year of the hull make a diff? ie did they stop making low siders one year and start making hi siders the next??

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## noeettica

3 people Classic or LT you will be glad u did ...

Hey Ron I thought that    "X" = 10  

Lowsider sides R 2" shorter transom and nose the same ... Lowsider hull faster than Highsider ... I tested it ...




> thanks guys! great info...I guess knowing what I will use it for would help? primarily 1-2 person craft for inshore fishing and joy riding with my 8 y/o  son or 14 y/o nephew. would a 13 have enough space???? also, would u ever put 3 people in anytype of gheenoe, ie a 15 with an adult, teen and 8 y/o? thanks for comments.
> 
> Steve


----------



## mwk208

I own a 13' with a 6hp. The 13' planes better because of the wider transom. The 15'4 rides at an extreme angle when underway. I was cruising along at at full speed (18mph) when a 15'4 with a 15 hp motor passed me going quite a bit faster. The front of the 15'4 was 2 feet off the water even with a passenger in the front seat. The back of the boat was very low and was drawing a lot of water. The 13' rides much flatter and weight balancing doesn't seem to be a problem. A lot of 15'4 owners talk about how they have to put weight in the front of the boat to get it to flatten out. I run my 13' with myself (160lbs), a 6hp motor (55lbs) and a 55 trolling motor (30lbs) all in the back of the boat. The battery and the fuel tank sit in the space between the middle bench and the front seat. I have no problems getting it to plane and flatten out. 

Another thing to consider is the fact that the back bench of the 15'4 is farther from the transom, sometimes requiring a tiller extension. This is not a problem with the 13. 

You also cannot mount a trolling motor on the transom of a 15'4 like I do on my 13.

I am a little biased toward the 13 but I will be fair and mention the advantages of the 15'4. The 15'4 obviously has more room. The 13 is a very small boat and does not have much room for gear with two people in the boat. The 15'4 does track straighter and is easier to paddle because it is shaped more like a canoe. Also, the 15'4 is rated for twice the horsepower. 

The 13 is the perfect boat for fishing by myself and is OK with two people. Usually when I have two people I use the push pole instead of the trolling motor to eliminate some weight. It runs great with the 6 hp when I am by myself (18mph) but could use some more power with 2 people in the boat (14mph). With the transom mounted trolling motor, I can fish without stumbling over my gear and benches to get to the front of the boat. It's a quick, light little boat and it feels like you are going 50 at 18mph. 

I would definitely recommend the 13 if you are going to be using an outboard (it would be great with a 10hp) but I would recommend the 15'4 if you only plan on using a trolling motor or paddle.


----------



## noeettica

how they run depends on how you set them up   if you tuck your motor they will run flat and skinny

Look through my videos and feel free to PM me ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gs5Nnf9ZCg&feature=player_detailpage



Here is Jeepin Gheenoe with his 15'4"




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaFdK_ZsvWw&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## mwk208

I wouldn't put 3 people in a 15'4 or a 13. There is limited space even with 2 people. The LT25 or Super would be the only Gheenoes I would put 3 people in and even in the larger boats, there still isn't much room for fishing. All of the Gheenoes are ideal for one or two people. 3 is doable in the larger boats but still pretty tight.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> thanks guys! great info...I guess knowing what I will use it for would help? primarily 1-2 person craft for inshore fishing and joy riding with my 8 y/o  son or 14 y/o nephew. would a 13 have enough space???? also, would u ever put 3 people in anytype of gheenoe, ie a 15 with an adult, teen and 8 y/o? thanks for comments.
> 
> Steve


Buy a boat for what you do 80% of the time.

The technical term for thinking you "need" larger hull for the occasional trip is called "twofootitis"


----------



## zeneb

I'm pretty new but I have a point counterpoint to why I choose a 13' vs a 15'. I needed something that would fit in the back of my truck and that I could easily store in my basement. The downside of the 13 to me is that it is limited to 380. I'm a pretty small guy, but all of my fishing buddies are over 200. That limits my weight quite a bit. I took it out fully loaded and while I didn't feel that it was overloaded, it was close.

Hooching


----------



## jn4oldschool

> how they run depends on how you set them up   if you tuck your motor they will run flat and skinny
> 
> Look through my videos and feel free to PM me ...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gs5Nnf9ZCg&feature=player_detailpage


Hey Dave, is that a Pelican case in your boat? ;D


----------



## mcomikey

Is a "Classic" the same as a High Sider ?


----------



## jn4oldschool

> Is a "Classic" the same as a High Sider ?


Classic is wider than a high sider and rated to 25HP.  The Classic is more similar to the LT.

http://www.gheenoe.net/


----------



## noeettica

> how they run depends on how you set them up   if you tuck your motor they will run flat and skinny
> 
> Look through my videos and feel free to PM me ...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gs5Nnf9ZCg&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dave, is that a Pelican case in your boat?  ;D
Click to expand...


Very funny that's the one that Leaked ! 


I bought a very old model recently with a manual purge valve I installed a new O ring and will pool test it soon ...


----------

